# SRT chassis question



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a kid come over one day ... well long story short he broke a bunch of my cars & unfortunately he busted one of my SRT chassis so now the car is essentially useless. Does anyone (BSRT ... or whoever else is out there) produce an aftermarket SRT chassis so I can just remove all of the parts from the broken chassis to a new chassis?

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I think you are( SRT )out of luck


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Help is available.*

Xence,

Several dealers spare Tomy parts including chassis. The Turbo/SRT chassis is made of the same brittle material as the original Super G+ chassis so you may want to pick up a few spares.

JAG has bare chassis:

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/parts_tomy.htm

Lucky Bob has the chassis with the retainer as a set:

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/tomy-turbo-parts.html

Both of these shops are very good to deal with.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Another option: Bud's HO Cars sells complete chassis for $15 or 3 for $40. Use the parts from the broken car as spares.

http://stores.budshocars.com/-strse-1141/3-SRT-COMPLETE-ROLLING/Detail.bok


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

That's what i was looking for. Awesome. I just wanna replace the busted chassis I have for now, but like you guys are saying I might pick up a few extras. Shipping is $X anyways.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Aside from replacing broken chassis, you may want to consider running at lower voltage when rookies come over to your track. Lower voltage would lead to less potentail for chassis/body damage on launches and reduce the number of launches.


----------

